# Davey G fish photo trust fund



## Prawndog (Jan 9, 2008)

Good afternoon everyone,

Hi my name is Jason (aka Prawndog) and I have noticed one of our members has fallen on hard times.

It is my nature to help my fellow beings, when they are deserving, to get back on their feet and keep their chin high.

I am proposing a fish photo trust fund be set up for our friend Dave, a place where we can deposit spare photos of fish, that he can withdraw from time to time, and post them in his threads when he requires them.

So, if you can find it in your souls, please, please give generously.

Anything will help. Photos of leather jackets, blow fish, octopuss, wrasse, butchers pricks, carp, undersize pinkies anything you can spare during times of plenty for those who regularly catch tuna, marlin, big bream, murray cod, monster flathead, kingfish, mackeral, you know you don't have need for these other small offerings.

Dave, thinkk of it as a gift from us all at AKFF.

Regards,
Your caring fellow AKFF member,
Jason.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

ROFLMFAO

Lee


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I can't help feeling generous ;-)


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWamnxm4AABhfgAAQUAG+EiWEFgq+//6hMACm0RJ6mhNtU9Go2kbRim0NJ6TQIpoyNNqA0GhoAA0aEU0zSAGgNqAAaALwETEYQ8ubKI+p+/3OdVZL2fCZfzTRRyYzLLqaWANRVBbku1eiWz4UAKUD7vr37S3iMeVp1ZdzNarMGRBJHqBpwIQONhlRQ26MFaRTVsSgXiZoHjMaInKxbBHp4ECaYhBTi61CxLIgH1CbVPyCdU9KSwFaJwhC83hjkeXKSNoczIrlP+LuSKcKEhU0+M3A


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha brilliant , absolutely brilliant , heres one i prepared earlier


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

sort of seems fitting


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha brilliant , absolutely brilliant , heres one i prepared earlier


Hey Bazz you do know that is TerryH a fellow member with that big bully? he caught it during the Brisbane river classic (yes in the brisbane river)

Lee


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Jason you are a caring man mate, but eel be OK in the long run


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Far Kurnell tis a tale of Woe ;-)








grrreat idea Prawndog and hope this helps to cheer up our down-and-out-mate ;-)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

cheers Prawndog , your sentiments have brought a tear to my eye..... 

However to all of you other boofheads (especially the turd polishers amongst you), I'll give you the Davey G salute..... :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: ;-) 









Dougout - I like your style mate... 

now, lets change the subject.

wheres that picture of Mohammed El Gatesy spewing.. Ah there it is.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

pcsolutionman said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha brilliant , absolutely brilliant , heres one i prepared earlier
> ...


Thanks Lee , no didnt know that , a friend sent that to me to point out the dangers of kayak fishing , and Terry , you dont only catch big flathead mate , thats gold


----------



## Prawndog (Jan 9, 2008)

There ya go Davey G,



Davey G said:


> cheers Prawndog , your sentiments have brought a tear to my eye.....


Think nothing of it, any time.

A fine selection of photos to build an interesting (well more interesting than your recent ones) report around. It looks as if there could be a few PB's amongst the pickies for you.

We all look forward to reading your new report / thread without yawning :lol:

Bestest regards,
PD.


----------

